# In 1000 suonano a Cesena per i Foo Fighters



## Brain84 (1 Agosto 2015)

Dal 1997 i Foo Fighters non tornano a Cesena per suonare, allora i fan hanno pensato bene di organizzare un Flashmob che rimarrà nella storia. 

Si sono ritrovati in 1000 per suonare Learn to fly e avere una tappa del tour dei Foo Fighters. Il tutto è stato registrato domenica 26 luglio 2015 al Parco Ippodromo poi spedita in forma di clip alla famosa band statunitense con la richiesta di aggiungere la tappa.

350 chitarristi, 250 cantanti, 250 batteristi, 150 bassisti, e il maestro Marco Sabiu a dirigere l’orchestra oceanica da un torretta alta più di 20 metri, hanno registrato senza possibilità di replica o alternative take il celebre brano.
L'idea è stata lanciata da Fabio Zaffagnini a fine dicembre 2014 è diventata realtà. 

Dave Ghrol, frontman del gruppo statunitense, ha risposto in un video.


Video del Flashmob e di Dave qui sotto


----------



## Brain84 (1 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Brain84 (1 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Agosto 2015)

Magari si facessero queste iniziative anche dalle mie parti. Nel nord italia c'è un'altra mentalità si musica, non a caso i migliori gruppi vanno tutti lì, o al massimo a Roma.


----------



## Hammer (1 Agosto 2015)

Iniziativa stupenda. Il vero spirito della musica. Mi piacerebbe moltissimo se venisse attuata anche dalle mie parti.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Magari si facessero queste iniziative anche dalle mie parti. Nel nord italia c'è un'altra mentalità si musica, non a caso i migliori gruppi vanno tutti lì, o al massimo a Roma.



Non è proprio nord Cesena


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non è proprio nord Cesena


Diciamo dal centro al nord


----------

